# RE: Steering Shaft Rub



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: Steering Shaft Rub*

Noticed this issue Monday evening. I don’t think it’s a huge deal, but it could rub through at some point down the road. One of the AC return lines is routed too close to the steering shaft. I was able to gently move back the line a millimeter or two, but have not determined how best to keep it off the shaft permanently. 
Searched our forum and did not see any threads pertaining to this subject…







[/IMG]


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

o man that dosnt look good! hope you can get it fixed


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you push that line back out of the way? Wire tie to the two other lines back there maybe?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Can you push that line back out of the way? Wire tie to the two other lines back there maybe?


:agree

that would be a good idea


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Can you push that line back out of the way? Wire tie to the two other lines back there maybe?


Good idea and I looked at that option. Problem is that all the lines have too much play, so wire tie at that location won't do the trick. Going to look at securing the line at the front part of the vehicle…


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

I always thought shaft rub was a good thing


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

WanaGTO said:


> I always thought shaft rub was a good thing


Love it, good one...:rofl:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Use a flat blade screwdriver or a wooden dowel, put the end on the line, hit the screw driver with the palm of your hand to drive the line back away from the stearing shaft. It's only going to take 1/8 to a 1/4 inch.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Use a flat blade screwdriver or a wooden dowel, put the end on the line, hit the screw driver with the palm of your hand to drive the line back away from the stearing shaft. It's only going to take 1/8 to a 1/4 inch.


Thanks Rukee. This work is on the agenda for Saturday...


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

I just went out and looked at my '05s and I have a black plastic clip clipping two lines together at that point and at least a 1/4" gap between the shaft and the line. Looks like you might be missing a clip... 

I can't tell what year your car is, and the set up may be a little different if it's an 04...


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

REX said:


> I just went out and looked at my '05s and I have a black plastic clip clipping two lines together at that point and at least a 1/4" gap between the shaft and the line. Looks like you might be missing a clip...
> 
> I can't tell what year your car is, and the set up may be a little different if it's an 04...


Thanks for the feedback Rex. She's on 06 and I have both plastic clips, but the line still slides. Going to noodle with it this weekend...


----------

